
Surfing the Internet from My TRS-80 Model 100 - taivare
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/surfing-the-internet-from-my-trs-80-model-100/?mbid=synd_moz_technews
======
gamedna
Enjoyed the article, but the title was misleading. Should have read as
"Surfing the Internet from my Raspberry Pi, using my TRS-80/100 as a terminal"

------
salgernon
When each of my daughters turned 10 (within the last 10 years or so) I gave
each of them a TRS-80 Model 100 and taught them basic. One really took to it
and used it to write software for a science fair project on genetics - the
judges were of the right age to appreciate it (although she didn't win
anything!)

In any case, its a lovely computer with a pixel addressable display, which was
perfect for doing newtonian physics demos for extra credit in high school
physics...

(But they make lousy terminals at 40 col.)

------
upofadown
The T100 strikes me as the complete opposite of the sort of devices people use
now. It is entirely optimized for the creation of content. It has a good
keyboard but the screen is almost an afterthought. That screen works best in
well lit areas (even direct sunlight) where as today most displays work best
in dim light. It has a battery life of 20 hours where today a device with 8
hour battery life is considered pretty good.

------
teh_klev
From last month:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10008198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10008198)

